# Karubecue



## ronhend (Oct 24, 2010)

http://karubecue.com/  

Any of you guys tried one these?

Just wondering what they smoke like.

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## hiroller173 (Apr 29, 2012)

I see it's been a year and a half since this original post - curious to see if anyone else has looked at the product.

The basic premise is that the wood smoke is drawn back through the fire on the way out of the firebox.  This supposedly burns off any low temperature acrid smoke components and sends pure "thin blue" into the smoker.  One of the words used to describe the results of this process is "foolproof".  That's certainly something * I * could use!

While the Karubecue design itself is patent pending (maybe patented by now) the overall concept of drawing the smoke back through the fire sounds interesting.  Has anyone ever tried to design a smoke generator that would do this?  I'm thinking that the Smoke Daddy might be redesigned to accomplish this.


----------



## bizbirk (Jun 9, 2013)

hiroller173 said:


> I see it's been a year and a half since this original post - curious to see if anyone else has looked at the product.
> 
> The basic premise is that the wood smoke is drawn back through the fire on the way out of the firebox.  This supposedly burns off any low temperature acrid smoke components and sends pure "thin blue" into the smoker.  One of the words used to describe the results of this process is "foolproof".  That's certainly something * I * could use!
> 
> While the Karubecue design itself is patent pending (maybe patented by now) the overall concept of drawing the smoke back through the fire sounds interesting.  Has anyone ever tried to design a smoke generator that would do this?  I'm thinking that the Smoke Daddy might be redesigned to accomplish this.


Hola.   Sitting here with my Karube cue smoking some fibers.   This thing rocks.   Almost no whitesmoke or creosote in the meat compartment,  but stroke  meat from this thing tastes divine.   I am not a guru and this thing is idiot proof.   My wife brags on me all the time for my smoking skills... Shshshsh... Little does she know that it is all in the Karubecue


----------

